# mysql verschiedene Tabellen eigene Zugriffsrechte

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich nutze Mysql ausschliesslich fuer amarok und mythtv.

Allerdings habe ich in beiden Programmen fuer die Tabellen das root Password eingestellt.

Wie kann ich fuer jedes Programm ein eigenes Password und Username vergeben?

Bis jetzt habe ich die mysql Tabellen mit mysql_install_db eingerichtet.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## franzf

Du kannst Rechte vergeben an User wie du willst  :Wink: 

Leg einen mysql-User an für amarok und einen für mythtv. Gib den Usern Rechte an den Datenbanken die sie nutzen können sollen.

Melde dich mit dem entsprechenden Usernamen + Passwort bei der DB an. Mehr sollte nicht nötig sein.

Schau auch hier ins Manual:

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/adding-users.html

----------

## toralf

und dev-db/phpmyadmin macht's einem dann noch einfacher.

----------

## franzf

 *toralf wrote:*   

> und dev-db/phpmyadmin macht's einem dann noch einfacher.

 

Aber man lernt nix dabei  :Razz: 

Außer phpmyadmin einrichten.

----------

## toralf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber man lernt nix dabei 

 Stimmt, aber es geht schneller   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## misterjack

 *toralf wrote:*   

> und dev-db/phpmyadmin macht's einem dann noch einfacher.

 

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Stimmt, aber es geht schneller  

 

Also muss der Threadersteller sich noch php und apache installieren, die neben phpMyAdmin auch noch eingerichtet werden wollen? Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen nennt man das, der Zeitaufwand dafür dürfte um ein 10-20faches darüber liegen, als zwei bis drei Befehle abzusetzen.  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

danke fuer die vielen Antworten.

Das ist genau das was ich haben wollte.

Also phpmyadmin kommt nicht in frage.

Die Dokumentationen von mysql und gentoo sind sehr gut.

Aber trotzdem bleiben fragen:

1) Kann ich sehen welche benutzer alles angelegt worden sind?

2) Was ist das "information_schema" fuer eine Database?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## apraxas

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Aber trotzdem bleiben fragen:
> 
> 1) Kann ich sehen welche benutzer alles angelegt worden sind?
> ...

 

Am leichtesten denke ich, indem du die Tabellen in der Datenbank mysql ausliest:

```
SELECT `user`, `host` FROM `mysql`.`user`;
```

bzw. 

```
SELECT CONCAT("'", `user`, "'", '@', "'", `host`, "'") FROM `mysql`.`user`;
```

Spuckt dir etwas aus, was du direkt mit 

```
SHOW GRANTS FOR 'user'@'host';
```

benutzen kannst, um sämtliche Rechte dieses Benutzers anzuzeigen. 

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Was ist das "information_schema" fuer eine Database?
> 
> [...]

 

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/information-schema.html

Liefert im wesentlichen Informationen zum System, Benutzern und ähnlichem (u.A. kannst du dort z.B. deine erste Fragestellung lösen).

----------

